
Long ago, I designed a language - grzm
http://scripting.com/2018/04/18/164609.html
======
inteleng
Now this... This is the pinnacle of software engineering blogs. Shitty grammar
and masturbatory bragging, interspersed with unnecessary expletives and
abbreviations, topped off with a weak blog engine and zero citations is
exactly what I love to read. Aaron Swartz, I'm sure, would be proud.

~~~
inteleng
dang, please delete the above comment.

